# Everglades March 17



## Roninrus1 (Mar 9, 2016)

Nice video with some nice fish. 
Thanks!


----------



## shallowfish1 (Feb 25, 2011)

I like the video format. Makes me want to saddle up right now. Thanks.


----------



## robt (Jul 21, 2013)

Awesome balls, you guys are my heros!


----------



## Seas2Exist (Jul 16, 2016)

Pierson said:


> Got back from an everglades camping trip last weekend. The cold front changed things up a bit from our original plan but still found a lot of fish. Put in at Chokoloskee, found reds in the bays, snook in the creeks, and trout on the bars. Overall great trip. The cold kept the mosquitos away for the most part which was possibly the best part of the trip. Didnt film too much but my buddy managed to put together an awesome teaser video. Hope you guys enjoy!
> 
> https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B59hyeKDe_JLVjh0MjhUYllTNWM/view


Good job on the video! I am heading down in two weeks. Can't wait!


----------



## RG Air (Nov 10, 2015)

that looks fun


----------



## hferrell87 (Jan 28, 2013)

Nice Video! Gotta love some Choko fishing!


----------

